# Fire Engine vs. Amtrak



## ZVNEMT (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.freep.com/article/20100302/NEWS01/3020330/1322/600000-fire-truck-is-mangled-in-crash

http://www.freep.com/article/201003...ighter-slammed-for-parking-rig-on-train-track

Seriously, I don't think I even need to say anything...


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 3, 2010)

Well... if the fire truck had its lights on, then why didn't the train merge out of the way?


----------



## guardian528 (Mar 3, 2010)

seriously. driver of that train was probably listening to an ipod or putting make up on or something. didn't they see the flashy lights? geez, pull right and stop jerk


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad to see the heros we "trust with our lives" make informed decisions like parking on the train tracks. 

Maybe it is time to start making the "book learnin" part of firefighting more important that the physical agility test?

Alas the union goons will probably make sure this fine specimen of human evolution is still employed.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 3, 2010)

Um, this is 100% preventable. What an idiotic way to park a truck... I don't even sit on a track when in traffic.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 3, 2010)

Same firetruck that crashed on video making a wide right turn last year sometime and same train that killed 5 teens in Canton.


----------



## nomofica (Mar 4, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Same firetruck that crashed on video making a wide right turn last year sometime and same train that killed 5 teens in Canton.




Beautiful mix.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 4, 2010)

So I asked one of the local firefighters on this side of the pond what an employee could expect if they parked a truck on the train tracks and it got hit. 

It was criminal charges for wreckless endangerment. Probably jail, a fine equal to the damages (probably uncollectable), and lose his job so fast he probably would have to walk home from the scene. 

Sounds like justice to me. 

And on second thought..
The same for the officer in charge of the scene but not the patient.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 4, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Beautiful mix.



Sickly, this cracked me up amidst a serious discussion. I'm terrible.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Brilliant bloke, no? WHAT THE HECK WAS HE THINKING??????




mct601 said:


> Um, this is 100% preventable. What an idiotic way to park a truck... I don't even sit on a track when in traffic.


 
Agreed 110% with both. ^

Out here, we even stop and look both ways before we cross tracks. Especially, when we are running code 3. To actally park on the tracks requires a blinding amout of idiocy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think even the IAFF could save the driver or the officer on this one.


----------



## Motojunkie (Mar 4, 2010)

Eeerily reminiscent . . . . . 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=363_1182620505


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 23, 2010)

And here's the video from the train that rammed the ladder...
http://www.community.firevideo.net/video/video/show?id=2041917:Video:43819


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2010)

Obviously the train could have yielded the right of way by merging to one of the two tracks on the right. 

Also, stupid officer took away the chance of a combo by moving his car.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you watch the video the firefighter wasnt the only dumb one, there was a cop car parked on the tracks too it just moves a little faster than the firetruck and was able to get out of the way in time.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2010)

I know... he broke the combo that the train engineer had set up.


----------



## EMS*Princess (Mar 29, 2010)

Something similar to that happened here in Cincinnati not too long ago...I just don't get it- I would NEVER even stop my CAR on the tracks :wacko:


----------

